# Optical Illusions



## JennEcho (Feb 14, 2013)

I searched and didn't find this category ... so I thought I'd start it.  

Do you know what it is and how the illusion was achieved?


----------



## PixelRabbit (Feb 14, 2013)

Neat! I'm going to guess one or two candles and one or two mirrors....


----------



## JennEcho (Feb 14, 2013)

PixelRabbit said:


> Neat! I'm going to guess one or two candles and one or two mirrors....



YES!  That was fast.     2 mirrors + 1 Candle and some photoshop magic.  lol

Do you have any optical illusion photos?


----------



## PixelRabbit (Feb 14, 2013)

I do have a few 
This is one of my favourites.


----------



## JennEcho (Feb 14, 2013)

PixelRabbit said:


> I do have a few
> This is one of my favourites.




hmmm  Is that a box with a shadow?


----------



## PixelRabbit (Feb 14, 2013)

It's a bulkhead in my house, same spot different angles:


----------



## PixelRabbit (Feb 14, 2013)

This one is just trippy:


----------



## JennEcho (Feb 14, 2013)

PixelRabbit said:


> This one is just trippy:



cool!   Can't look at it too long before my eyes need to be rubbed! LOL


----------



## JennEcho (Feb 27, 2013)




----------

